# Skateboard photography attempt. C+C!



## PatrickJamesYu (Jan 2, 2012)

I believe I was using my Nikon D90, but possibly my Nikon D40.
And I believe it was my 18-55 lens, but possibly my 28mm.

Original:








The Post:


----------



## Edsport (Jan 2, 2012)

Cool shot. This is the camera and lens that you used...

Camera: Nikon D90 
Lens: AF Zoom-Nikkor 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G
Shot at 28 mm (35mm film equiv: 42mm) 
Exposure: Manual exposure, 1/800 sec, f/3.3, ISO 250 
Flash: none


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 2, 2012)

Action looks fine, but a tighter crop would have made this a much better image.


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Jan 2, 2012)

Edsport said:


> Cool shot. This is the camera and lens that you used...
> 
> Camera: Nikon D90
> Lens: AF Zoom-Nikkor 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G
> ...



Sweet
What's the plug-in called again for that?
Thanks!


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Jan 2, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Action looks fine, but a tighter crop would have made this a much better image.


I'll try that, thanks!


----------



## Edsport (Jan 2, 2012)

PatrickJamesYu said:


> Edsport said:
> 
> 
> > Cool shot. This is the camera and lens that you used...
> ...


You can download a picture to your PC and go to this link Jeffrey's Exif viewer and browse to the photo and then check the info...


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 2, 2012)

You can't see his face....


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 2, 2012)

Also, be careful when you add soft-focus or gaussian blur in post.


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Jan 2, 2012)

D-B-J said:


> Also, be careful when you add soft-focus or gaussian blur in post.


Thanks for the tips, but be careful where?
Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Tony S (Jan 2, 2012)

A key element in action/sports photos is getting the faces.  The face shows the expression and tension in the activity.  For this shot a good spot to shoot from would have been about 45 degrees off to camera left of that step and about 15-20 feet away, on the ground shooting up at him. This angle will most likely also eliminate background clutter.  Shoot tight, on a composition like this where the subject is such a small part of the image it is easy to loose a viewers attention and show too much distracting background.  If you choose to compose a shot like this, then at least get him out of being right smack in the middle of the image. Crop off the right side maybe using the edge of the step as your guidine, this gives the appearance of action and room for the subject to move into.


----------



## PatrickJamesYu (Jan 2, 2012)

Tony S said:


> A key element in action/sports photos is getting the faces.  The face shows the expression and tension in the activity.  For this shot a good spot to shoot from would have been about 45 degrees off to camera left of that step and about 15-20 feet away, on the ground shooting up at him. This angle will most likely also eliminate background clutter.  Shoot tight, on a composition like this where the subject is such a small part of the image it is easy to loose a viewers attention and show too much distracting background.  If you choose to compose a shot like this, then at least get him out of being right smack in the middle of the image. Crop off the right side maybe using the edge of the step as your guidine, this gives the appearance of action and room for the subject to move into.


+1
Thanks! I'll definitelly keep this in mind.

This picture is rather old. Maybe 2-3 years when I first got the camera, and I feel I have improved much since. I think I'll try redoing a similar shot and use the tips you threw at me
Thanks again!


----------

